# Paddle board Build



## NewtoSUP (Jul 15, 2014)

I threw a few photos up in the introduction thread but wanted to put them here also with a little more detail. 
-Board is a 12'6" by Chesapeake Light Craft from plans. 3.5 ounce fiberglass cloth set in epoxy over Okume plywood.
-The main change from stock is I installed a fin box glued into a block of balsa instead of glassed on fins as I want the ability to adjust how the board handles. This added some weight but helps to stiffen the board so I think its a good trade off.
-As far as finishes go the deck is varnished, sides are single part marine paint and hull is epoxy with graphite powder mixed in. 
-Tailblock is ipe and purpleheart. 

I've been busy with non woodworking stuff lately so I've only had it out once but I was happy with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NewtoSUP (Jul 15, 2014)

Another construction photo, if anyone wants to see more detailed photos let me know, I tried to take photos of almost every step.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Great looking craft! Will you use it mostly in lakes? Chuck


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thats awesome, good job Sean, welcome to WB from Wisconsin


----------



## NewtoSUP (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks. I live near Long Island Sound so I'll mainly use it on the connected estuaries. The design is also capable of open ocean paddling. We do get surfable waves nearby in RI so once I am comfortable with how it handles I'll head up there occasionally.


----------



## SENC (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely more pics! Very cool!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice job Sean - and Welcome! I'd like to see more photos as well - better shots of the finished piece. It has a sort of elegant look to it with that low profile. Very nice


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice! Looks like fun




Dave


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like fun to me !!


----------

